
True Zero Net Energy Vermont House - ph0rque
http://www.jetsongreen.com/2009/05/passive-solar-zero-net-energy-charlotte-vermont-house.html
======
ph0rque
This is the first time I've read of a house that has a documented net export
of energy. Anyone have any more examples?

